# Que es lo que es circuito con ALC?



## Reiy (Nov 4, 2008)

hola tengo esta duda,me he encontrado con varios circuitos de audio que dicen lo siguiente,"trae un circuito ALC consigo",que es realmente un circuito ALC?,saludos..


----------



## crimson (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola Reiy, ALC significa Automatic Level Control, o control automático de volumen. Se utiliza generalmente en grabadores, para que cuando la persona que habla está lejos aumente la ganancia del sistema para no perderlo y cuando está cerca baje la ganancia para que no se sature la grabación. Otra función es en algunos televisores, para que cuando viene la publicidad, generalmente grabada a mayor volumen que los programas de TV no tengas que bajar el volumen con el remoto. Hay algunas variantes, como los compresores de audio en las consolas de mezcla, o los limitadores de volumen en las etapas de potencia de audio, que protegen al equipo de la saturación de los transistores de salida por excesos en la entrada de audio. Podés poner en el buscador "compresor" o "limitador" para más información. Saludos C


----------



## Reiy (Nov 5, 2008)

ok,muchas gracias amigo por la información ,me has aclarado una gran duda,enseguida sigo investigando..


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hasta el momento no he podido resolver el acertijo de este par de ALC que usan OP-AMP's.

Despejemos el asunto:

Se tiene un diodo que rectifica la RF, obteniendose un diferencial de tension que se "compara" con uno de referencia que generalmente esta a cargo de un potenciometro. Entre la entrada inversora y la salida siempre hay una resistencia de gran valor en paralelo con un capacitor de 20~100nF ¿Cual es su funcion?

¿Como se establece el rango de diferencial de tension en la salida? Ejmplo si quiero 0,05V- 3,95V.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 22, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> ... Entre la entrada inversora y la salida siempre hay una resistencia de gran valor en paralelo con un capacitor de 20~100nF ¿Cual es su funcion?


Junto con el operacionnal y la R de 5k6 forman un filtro pasa bajo de ganancia ~180.

Si se hiciera una comparacion "sin nada mas" tendrias el problema que cuando la señal este en las cercanias del umbral, si tanto la señal como la referencia no estan "limpias" y libres de ruido, en lugar de una transicion simple vas a tener un tren de pulsos.



> ¿Como se establece el rango de diferencial de tension en la salida? Ejmplo si quiero 0,05V- 3,95V.


No tenes control sobre eso. 
La tension de salida varia entre +/-9V (en realidad el operacional no llega hasta el valor de alimentacion). Los ajustes que tiene son solo para el umbral.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ahora estoy mas confundido. Para que utilizar un filtro pasabajos en un sistema en el que los transistorios de tension no tienen un ciclo repetitivo? (frecuencia)

No se puede regular el rango a traves de la alimentacion del IC?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 22, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Ahora estoy mas confundido. Para que utilizar un filtro pasabajos en un sistema en el que los transistorios de tension no tienen un ciclo repetitivo? (frecuencia)


Porque si los transitorios cortos son indeseables con el filtro los suavizas o directamente desaparecer
En este caso se eliminan falsas detecciones y como tiene ganancia ~180 el operacional termina saturado.

Con cualquier simulador podes visualizar facilmente como es el comportamiento de un pasabajos frente a pulsos.



> No se puede regular el rango a traves de la alimentacion del IC?


Seria una regulacion poco precisa y estas limitado por las tensiones minimas necesarias para que funcione el operacional.
En todo caso le podes agregar otro operacional+componentes a la salida que hagan esa funcion.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 22, 2010)

Pero cual seria la funcion del otro operacional? Si lo que busco es limitar.

Ejemplo: Los mosfets doble gate, para variar su ganancia, se necesita de una variacion de -2 a 4V.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 22, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Pero cual seria la funcion del otro operacional? Si lo que busco es limitar.
> Ejemplo: Los mosfets doble gate, para variar su ganancia, se necesita de una variacion de -2 a 4V.


Seamos ordenados... 

- Ese circuito lo que hace es variar rapidamente la salida cuando la señal supera una amplitud determinada.

- Como la etapa tiene bastante ganancia, *si se prueba el bloque solo *va a terminar saturando positiva o negativamente siempre (a aprox +/- 9)

- Ahora si vos queres que los valores maximos y minimos sean precisos y ajustables, la unica forma es con otro operacional+anexos.

- Pero como vos a esto lo usas para manejar la compuerta de un mosfet, y a este lo vas a usar para variar la amplitud de la señal, y de ahi es donde esta tomando señal el limitador --> *no necesitas agregarle nada*.  Porque tenes formado un sistema realimentado, donde la salida del operacional va a terminar estabilizada dentro de los limites de funcionamiento del mosfet.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 23, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> - Ahora si vos queres que los valores maximos y minimos sean precisos y ajustables, la unica forma es con otro operacional+anexos


 
Ahi es donde viene mi duda, ¿Como usar un amplificador operacionar para establecer limites en una tension DC.?  Por ejemplo cuando quiero limitar un rango de un diente de rampa para que no se tire el varicap, simplemente uso un zerner y todo listo, pero aqui la cosa se complica. Mi principal idea es ir a fondo (calculos y entendimiento del sistema) para poder adaptarlo a distintas situaciones.

En el caso del "close loop" que mencionas, creo que depende. Hay casos en que la amplitud de la señal va desde los 200mV hasta los 3V. Siendo una etapa con alta ganacia, dispuesta a saturarse.. Pufff se muere el mosfet.

Analizando contextualmente, creo que el autor uso tanta ganacia porque ese sistema se emplea para variar el "biasting" de unos diodos "clapping" en un oscilador, y por ende se regula la amplitud de la señal yu el rango que de salida NO DEBERIA ser tan grande.
He aqui otro ejemplo. Tengo otro por alli, que segun el autor, trabaja "SUMANDO" la señal Vref+VRF, y de esta forma se controla el rango de salida.

Saludos


----------

